# America's Top 120+ FSC



## foolishbum (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone who has America's Top 120+ gets Fox Soccer Channel in HD? I spoke to Dish chat and they said it was only in HD in the 250 package. On their website it shows FSC HD in the 120+. Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

foolishbum said:


> I was just wondering if anyone who has America's Top 120+ gets Fox Soccer Channel in HD? I spoke to Dish chat and they said it was only in HD in the 250 package. On their website it shows FSC HD in the 120+. Thanks.


Hopefully one of the @ DISH people will confirm, but yes. AT120+ should be getting Fox Soccer Channel (even though AT200 does not get that channel). If you have HD service, you get it in HD.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wait, 120+ gets FSC but 200 doesn't?

edit: Yeah, true. Wow. What the heck did we do to get skipped over?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Wait, 120+ gets FSC but 200 doesn't?


FuelTV too ... but that's an SD channel.

Kind of breaks the idea of tiers, doesn't it?


----------



## foolishbum (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks James. If anyone from @Dish could confirm it's in HD with 120+ that would be great.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Wait, 120+ gets FSC but 200 doesn't?
> 
> edit: Yeah, true. Wow. What the heck did we do to get skipped over?


That's really odd.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 120+ and have FSC in HD - channel 149


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, I have 120+ and don't have this sports channel, SD nor HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l8er said:


> FWIW, I have 120+ and don't have this sports channel, SD nor HD.


Is the SD showing up green in the guide?


----------



## foolishbum (Feb 7, 2011)

pitflyer said:


> I have 120+ and have FSC in HD - channel 149


Thanks, I thought 149 was the standard def because I didn't see the HD next to it. I think I'll pay and find out. I want Premier League games!

Edit---Chat keeps saying it is SD only and you need Americas 250 for FSC in HD. Oh well I will just hold off sadly.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> Is the SD showing up green in the guide?


If I choose "All Available" for the guide, 149 shows up in red.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now FSC is in the 120+ in SD, and is showing on our website as listed in HD. I will let the right department know so we can get our information updated to reflect the change. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l8er said:


> If I choose "All Available" for the guide, 149 shows up in red.


Strange. Channel 149 is marked with the "instant order" flag that normally makes channels appear with a green label in the guide.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> Right now FSC is in the 120+ in SD, and is showing on our website as listed in HD. I will let the right department know so we can get our information updated to reflect the change. Thanks for bringing it up!


I am getting the HD version of this channel with the 120+ package.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I had to ask for a rehit tonight and now I have FSC in HD, on AT200. What the heck?


----------



## foolishbum (Feb 7, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone for responses. Since I was so confused I decided to just upgrade to 120+. I am happy to say the FSC 149 shows up in SD and HD.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

FSC will come in HD if you have 129 or the eastern arc (77 and 72).
If you are getting HD channels from 61.5, you will not get FSC in HD


----------



## bennett311 (Aug 25, 2006)

Confirming I also now get FSC in SD and HD with 120+. I was going to upgrade plan for regional baseball anyway. This is a huge added bonus.

This is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Having it on the 250 tier was horrid. Ever so glad that Dish was able to come to this agreement with Fox. I can now stop the atdhe feeds now.

Remember Fox, if you make it easy and affordable for subscribers to access your content, they may actually pay for it. =)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I get it in both on 200 now too. This isn't a free preview is it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> I get it in both on 200 now too. This isn't a free preview is it?


Nope ... not a preview.

Do you have AT120 with the Sports Package?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

AT200, no sports package.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> I get it in both on 200 now too.





RasputinAXP said:


> AT200, no sports package.


I wasn't able to find it in our 200 package or as a preview. It's possible since we put it on the 120+ we'd add it to the top 200 also, and just haven't updated our information yet (Kinda like the FX Channel). I'll check into that further for you and get back to you when I got some information.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> I wasn't able to find it in our 200 package or as a preview. It's possible since we put it on the 120+ we'd add it to the top 200 also, and just haven't updated our information yet (Kinda like the FX Channel). I'll check into that further for you and get back to you when I got some information.


I hope it ends up in AT200 ... it is frustrating when a channel skips a package.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

*Update* Couldn't find anything on FSC going into the Top 200. I know the frustrations when one channel skips packages . Only thing I can think of is it may have been a free preview at one time, and your receiver just hasn't updated it's no longer available.


----------

